# Clear corners....



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I have found a way to make clear corners out of your stock b14 corner lights!...
All you do it place your stock corners in your oven on a coockie sheet at 150 deg.........Then let it sit for 15-20 min.
Then remove and pull apar, and use a screw driver to push don the tabs (adhesive is very stong)
Now once apart you can pop out the orange piece.
Its the same method that b14nissam.org show. But i was curious if i could make my stock corners clear and i can, so im sharing the knowledge if someone else wants to save $$$$$...It looks damn good, exactly like real clrear corners!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

cool... but most people want true "Crystal Clear" clear corners... the ones you have are like the 20 dollar ebay ones not the 100 dollar mossy ones... however this is a free upgrade that DOES improve the image of the car!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

yes very true, and once i upgrade my headlight ill purchase the crystal clears as well, but for not its a free upgrade, that looks NICE!

Cant beat free.....lol


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Free is by far one of the best 4 letter words starting with the letter "F" Food is another one...Fuc* is another...oh and look we can put them togeether Free Food...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

hahahaha....yes the best 4 letter words, and the best all around is still FREE "well maybe Fuc*, but there are youngsters on these boards!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i think that clear corners are alright.. depending on the car.. and setup your going.. im running amber reflector stock corners.. they fit better.. imho... best 4 letter word is probably girl... imho.. best word with F... free.. best 8 letter combination.. free girl


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

hahahahaha....Yes i like you 8 letter combo, best ive seen....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

lol.....

IM looking for all AMBER corners--but not sure How to get yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

well its easy, once you follow my step and take apart your corners, you cand paint them to any color, i chose black on my spare set......hope this helps!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

CiVicEaTin200sX said:


> *well its easy, once you follow my step and take apart your corners, you cand paint them to any color, i chose black on my spare set......hope this helps! *


Yeah I knew I could just do It myself but I wanted actual JDM Amber UKNOW----Im a little picky but Ill prob just end up doing it myself soon....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

yea, well you wont be able to find JDM amber's.....so dont be so picky on this one bud, and do a custom job, maybe have them powder coated if you want!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can't powder coat plastic.


MP2050, I've been looking into these, and if anything works out, I'll let you know.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You can't powder coat plastic.
> 
> 
> MP2050, I've been looking into these, and if anything works out, I'll let you know. *



GOOD LOOKIN out Sean....


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

actually, its a metal based crome plated over the plastic, so im sure you could try and powder coat them!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Of course, the heat from the powdercoating process would melt them, plus, I doubt the little chrome coating is enough to powdercoat, and third, that just makes an amber housing, not an amber lens  ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

yes true, well then like i told him......guess he will have to not be so picky, or just WAIT! for a very long time


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Powder coating would melt them, no question...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I didnt even think to powder them...just a high temp Amber paint would do--- I think. Or not even high temp-a reg. spray would prob. work just fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea, i guess you cant powder coat them, but if you get some nice crystal clears, im sure you could make them look really good with a can of spray paint, and some good spray techniques!


----------

